# Kiosque sauvegarde numéro



## RaelRiaK (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Maintenant que le kiosque iOS se remplit de magazines français, j'aimerais en savoir plus sur son fonctionnement. Est-il possible de sauvegarder les magazines acheté? Ou doit-on les perdre une fois lu?

Merci


----------



## Lauange (17 Mai 2012)

Salut,

Tu peux les conserver sans problème.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (16 Juin 2012)

MrMacDo a dit:


> Wow!
> Quelle réponse!!!
> C'est comme dire comment devenir magicien et de dire oui.
> 
> ...



Il n'y a rien à sauvegarder, c'est comme les App... Une fois acheté, tu peut re- télécharger tous les numéros  à ta demande... Donc sauvegarde inutile... Et sinon, la synchro te permet de faire la sauvegarder via iTune...


----------

